# Кто производитель?



## krainalelek (26 Ноя 2017)

Чья это эмблема, подскажите пожалуйста


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Ноя 2017)

https://www.akkordeonshop24.de/weltmeister-emblem-gold.html


----------



## krainalelek (26 Ноя 2017)

Спасибо большое!


----------

